# Jailhouse Rock



## Davey Do (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 25, 2020)

So now we have the jailhouse rock and the pet rock. 

Put the two together and we now have...




Edit:

...and the current problem with prisons, overcrowding at the pet rock prison:



Tony


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 1, 2020)




----------

